# Can’t import photos from card reader



## Lost in space (Mar 4, 2019)

I can’t import. LR is says no import because destination folder is not writable.


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 4, 2019)

Try the following:

Copy the files to your computer's drive and see if they can be imported from there
Try a different port
Try a different card reader if you have access to one
Try creating a new catalog and then try importing
Try a different memory card
Try another computer if possible
These steps can help you to isolate the problem.  Report back what does or does not work if you can.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Califdan (Mar 4, 2019)

It seems to me that the message is not related to the card reader but rather where you are telling LR to copy the images to.  If the import dialog shows you  thumbnails of the images in the central section of the import dialog then it's reading the card just fine through the reader.  I assume you have selected  Copy or Copy as DNG  as those should be the only ones allowed when using a card reader, however some card readers may fool LR  into allowing you to select "Move" or "Add"  and  if so select Copy or Copy as DNG instead.  But, the most likely issue is that your destination specified in the bottom panel of the right panel group is someplace that  LR cannot write to such as a protected folder or system folder or a read only disk drive or a  device not permitted such as a USB flash drive (thumb drive).


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 4, 2019)

Califdan said:


> It seems to me that the message is not related to the card reader but rather where you are telling LR to copy the images to.  If the import dialog shows you  thumbnails of the images in the central section of the import dialog then it's reading the card just fine through the reader.  I assume you have selected  Copy or Copy as DNG  as those should be the only ones allowed when using a card reader, however some card readers may fool LR  into allowing you to select "Move" or "Add"  and  if so select Copy or Copy as DNG instead.  But, the most likely issue is that your destination specified in the bottom panel of the right panel group is someplace that  LR cannot write to such as a protected folder or system folder or a read only disk drive or a  device not permitted such as a USB flash drive (thumb drive).


Good catch.  While I read the post, the title stuck in my head when I wrote the reply.  It has been a long day and my reply above just seems to validate it. 

Much appreciated,

--Ken


----------



## Lost in space (Mar 6, 2019)

Replytoken said:


> Try the following:
> 
> Copy the files to your computer's drive and see if they can be imported from there
> Try a different port
> ...


It’s snow balling! I bought a new card reader online and  the same response. Fooled around with some arrows on the right side of the import screen and then it started to slowly import. Now every file has the! In front of it and can’t be located or deleted. I was never able to locate previous files with the!   Lightroom is becoming unusable for me. 
Someone who knows how to use this can make some money to help me solve this problem. Help. I need someone who will accept a phone walkthrough.


----------



## Replytoken (Mar 7, 2019)

I am sorry you are still having issues with LR.  If you are not that familiar with the Import process, I would suggest that you consider watching a video about the import process.  There are a number of them, and this one seems pretty comprehensive:   .  This should give you a decent overview if you do not have the process down pat.  Then I would suggest a second read of Califdan's post above to see if that helps.  If neither provides you with assistance, report back.  This should not be that hard to resolve.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------

